# Is this Broadband



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

We'll I'm starting this thread cause I've seen so much
We expect a good competition on private end but it seems that there won't be any such at all
BSNL launched new Limited plans but still there isn't any Limited plan in private ones compaed to BSNL/MTNL or so

What you people think over the so called 75 Kbps & 100 Kbps unlimited plans categorised under broadband by Reliance or Connect or Airtel (ya many Airtel fans here but I'm talking of other plan guyz)

They say taht their download speed is 75 Kbps while its just 75/8 or so
even when govt. has declared minimum bandwidth to be 256 Kbps ro be declared as broadband..
Why cheating a common man for few bucks ??

Just want your ideas over this issue cause I'm one of those cheated like that


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

the biggest issue its the "Indian Government"... why does it allow ?  it shouldn't allow if it has already declared that!


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2008)

Well Ecko, if you go to Airtel's website, 128kbps plans of Airtel are termed as 'Internet Plans' not as Broadband plans....


----------



## Ecko (Aug 6, 2008)

^^ FTW is that internet of use
We'll Reliance term them under BroadNet & so on
They all have crafty ways to earn from it

They bill them under broadband services


----------



## Rahim (Aug 15, 2008)

It is not broadband but "Broadish Band"


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2008)

these are for guys looking for UNLIMITED options....
i am really happy with my connection @ 192 KBPS via BSNL and also remember all UL plans have no higher speeds compared to limited ones...
BTW the thread is useless. Also this is not a place to show off your anger.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2008)

I am using a 384kbps TATA Indicom Wimax. only few hours of downtime in 40 days. The customer care is just awesome. They are very responsive and pretty good at troubleshooting. 

These are lot better than many other customer support people who just follow the book.
anyways, the reception is good, quality is excellent and damn, it's pretty fast.

Now, they are running an offer. You will get 1 month free internet if you pay for 3 month prepaid pack.

installation cost : 500
3 month pack: 1122x3 = 3366.
Total you pay around 4k and get 4 month 384kbps connection.


----------



## confused!! (Aug 15, 2008)

Airtel CC consists of some really dumb people


----------



## hsr (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ i agree the airtel cc sux


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

confused!! said:


> Airtel CC consists of some really dumb people





hari_sanker_r said:


> ^^ i agree the airtel cc sux


WTF dude, Airtel CC really got some smart people.

On the contrary, its BSNL which sucks.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

Ecko said:
			
		

> They say taht their download speed is 75 Kbps while its just 75/8 or so



Common man; you oughtta know this. 
The unit used for calculating speeds in these kinda connections is in Kilobits per Second(kbps).
Whereas you are comparing it with KiloBytes per second(kBps).
And as 1byte=8bits; 1KiloByte=8Kilobits. Therefore when the connection says 75kbps, it is 75kbps; you are just getting confused with 75kBps, which it's not. Got it?


----------



## hsr (Aug 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> WTF dude, Airtel CC really got *some* smart people.
> 
> On the contrary, its BSNL which sucks.



well, you agree, some ppl, and not all of them.... btw i did'nt mention that BSNL cc rox.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 17, 2008)

BSNL is kinda broad band, but not exactly broad. Chennai servers sucked since aug 14, only now they're back.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> WTF dude, Airtel CC really got some smart people.
> 
> On the contrary, its BSNL which sucks.




Dude, they called me every week for the first month then another month(once in the next month) just to check that the connection was working fine

And, when there was a problem, they sent a person in just 2 hours, counter that.

AIRTEL rocks.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 19, 2008)

The government also restricts where private players can lay their cables. We have this problem in Mangalore, because of which AirTel's reach has been curtailed.


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2008)

airtel rox, eh ! BSNL rox too...
*skreem.exofire.net/superspeed.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/dataone.jpg
*skreem.exofire.net/download.jpg


----------



## Ecko (Aug 19, 2008)

Are yaar 100 kbps 
bhai mujhe bhi pata hai 
Digit ka poorana reader hoon (till they started printing same things many times)
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/35large.png


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2008)

you notice my download figs??? 8 gis,


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

BSNL cc sux.


----------



## thadeus (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been with Airtel for the past 5 years, and I am quite happy with their service.

Talking about unlimited broadband plans, I am with an unlimited plan that offers 384 kbps that costs me 999 p.m. I used to pay the same for 128 kbps long ago, then it became 256 and now 384. I know I would be happy with more bandwidth for less money, but as humans we are always greedier.

I really can't tell much about other ISP's because I do not know about their plans or services.

But let me remind you all that across the world, all ISPs are facing a huge bandwidth crisis because of torrents and streaming videos and such. India is also catching up fast on that. So I am sure our ISPs will not open up the floodgates for the misers in the near future.

I think ISPs like BSNL are doing it right by giving high speeds with limited bandwidth usage. If you are planning to torrent then you need to either limit your speed or pay up more.


----------



## hsr (Sep 2, 2008)

thadeus said:


> I have been with Airtel for the past 5 years, and I am quite happy with their service.
> 
> Talking about unlimited broadband plans, I am with an unlimited plan that offers 384 kbps that costs me 999 p.m. I used to pay the same for 128 kbps long ago, then it became 256 and now 384. I know I would be happy with more bandwidth for less money, but as humans we are always greedier.
> 
> ...



torrent downloads can only hook upto 60KBps, it will not FLOOD the isp.
and i don't think that by giving more speed and less bandwidth is a great idea, like giving a child a big plate and one spoon of noodles to eat!
imagine, a 100mbps connection and 100MB usage .... 
and is india catching up to flooding? as you say???
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11large.png


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Faster Internet*

The showed it on the front page if "The Times of india"
The internet that can download film within seconds
When is that coming??


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Faster Internet*



D@rekills4 said:


> The showed it on the front page if "The Times of india"
> The internet that can download film within seconds
> When is that coming??



That is total absurdity.....

I am using Airtel unlimited 256 kbps at Rs.800. It is nice. But there are frequent crashes now and then.

Downloading a movie in seconds is stupid. Maybe that movie is just some 100kB...

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

If you've read digit June 2008 issue, there is an article about the popular sites view by Indian users. Most of the illegal sites are placed in the 8th to 14th positions and so they're thinking about reducing broadband features.


----------

